# How to find VIN(Chassis) number of Chinese tractor model: DFH-180



## MOka (7 mo ago)

How to find VIN(Chassis) number of Chinese tractor model: DFH-180, manufacture date: 1993. Is the number printed on the tractor body, or is it on separate metal plate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning MOka, welcome to the tractor forum.

The serial number / VIN number may be on a tag or it may be stamped into the metal somewhere.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is this a YTO brand tractor?


----------

